# 2012 Sportsman 850 XP No forward gears



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

My buddy has me working on his 850 XP Sportsman because he cannot shift into forward low or high gears with the selector. He said that originally the display was not showing neutral or forward low and high gears, but the quad did go into forward gears. He cleaned the shift position sensor, and then claimed the quad won't go into forward gears at all - you can only go from park - reverse - neutral positions. No I'm currently tearing the back half down because I think the selector cam is more than likely broke again - he broke it once before. Am I on the right track here ? Is there any write ups or how to's to do this gear selector cam replacement ? I did download a 2009 service manual, but have not fully dug into it yet. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

new one on me. My only guess would be what you're already doing... 

If it got worse AFTER he cleaned the sensor, could the sensor be bad?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe the transmission selector cam broke again ? Just wondering if I can pull the cover off the trans upright, without the trans parts falling out.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I've never torn into a Polaris so..but sensor or not it should go into a gear - probably something mechanical like you say is wrong.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Found that the previous repair shop forgot a flat washer under the retaining clip for the shift shaft cam post. Found that after trans cover was taken off and seeing the bottom of post rubbing the trans slide. ARGGGGG. Not a Polaris fault.


----------

